

Fake popup study: Users are idiots? I don't think so... - hhm
http://www.geekzone.co.nz/foobar/5800

======
haasted
A good retort to the ArsTechnica write-up.

In Hacker News' defense, I seem to remember that a lot of the comments to the
ArsTechnica HN submission made a similar point as this guy.

